# Peniel Heugh (Photo heavy!)



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Took the dogs to Peniel Heugh yesterday for the first time and they had a brilliant time. I have lived in the Scottish Borders since I was 5yr old and its the first time I have been there. I took over 200 photos but think these are the best.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sorry for the total overload

Thanks for looking x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic photo's, beautiful place


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats gorgeous!!! Where abouts in the borders are you? We're heading to Kelso on Saturday(picking out our Italian Spinone puppy  )


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I am in Kelso  there's loads of spinone's in kelso, love them!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I could look at dogs having a great time in the countryside all day. One of the best ways of whiling away many half an hour on this site! :thumbsup:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a really great walk and you took some great photos. I love the action shots and also these two:



Petitepuppet said:


>


What a gorgeous Dally :001_wub:!!!

I was down on the Borders this past weekend too (making the most of the Saturday sun!). I was in Eyemouth though. Do you stay near Peniel Heugh or was it a day trip?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

8tansox said:


> I could look at dogs having a great time in the countryside all day. One of the best ways of whiling away many half an hour on this site! :thumbsup:


Thats pretty much what I do on here


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow you have some fantastic pictures there.

I really like the 2 that Set_nights has mentioned especially.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> What a gorgeous Dally :001_wub:!!!
> 
> I was down on the Borders this past weekend too (making the most of the Saturday sun!). I was in Eyemouth though. Do you stay near Peniel Heugh or was it a day trip?


Thanks .

It only takes about 15 mins in the car to get there x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> Wow you have some fantastic pictures there.
> 
> I really like the 2 that Set_nights has mentioned especially.


Thank you x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics & wonderful spots :001_tt1: & BC's of course :thumbsup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

It looks like a stunning place to let the dogs have a good old run around. So peaceful


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I love these photos of your beautiful doggies  Thanks for sharing. Giving you some green rep


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Great pics, your doggies are gorgeous !!! Looks like a fun time was had by all !!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

